# Austalia immigration consultants in hyderabad



## madhu.amarapalli (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for Skilled Migration Independent Visa and thiking of going through consultants in Hyderabad. 

I appreciate if I can get information about Australia immigration consultants in Hyderabad.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

you can choose Y-axis...


----------



## madhu.amarapalli (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you have any idea about Abhinav consultants?


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Abhinav consultants... I dont know anything about them... Dilinger is another one I know... he deals with australia & nz exclusively... He solved a typical case which i know... but now the wind is with Y-axis...

Jeevan


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Abhinav consultants... I dont know anything about them... Dilinger is another one I know... he deals with australia & nz exclusively... He solved a typical case which i know... but now the wind is with Y-axis...
> 
> Jeevan


Y-axis is OK.......need to push them at times.......use them if u r ready to pay for ur phone bills


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Once you are in agents hand then obviously your phone bill will increase....
You can try Opulentuz as well... 

Itseems Honey_comb paid a lot of bills...



honey_comb said:


> Y-axis is OK.......need to push them at times.......use them if u r ready to pay for ur phone bills


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Y-axis is not getting good reviews now a days....


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

madhu.amarapalli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Skilled Migration Independent Visa and thiking of going through consultants in Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


Madhu

Go to the website for MARA registered agents. They are agents who are registered with the Australian authorities. You can check on the agents directory forvagents in hyd and then speak with them. If they are MARA registered then there will be advantages in the sense that if they do not provide proper service they can be reported and thus regulated.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you hired an agent or still looking for opinions?





madhu.amarapalli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Skilled Migration Independent Visa and thiking of going through consultants in Hyderabad.
> 
> ...


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, Appreciate if anyone could suggest a good migration agent


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

my suggestion is that you guys read through the website once and see if you can get all the docs straight though with the knowledge u hv...if yes then dont go for any consultants...if you feel you its too difficult in the technicality then go for the consultant...but my view is that no one knows your profile better than you.... its gona be you who would be telling your profile to consultant remember this bf4 going thru consultants and any goofups they dont take responsibility..


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

PKR3 said:


> Hi, Appreciate if anyone could suggest a good migration agent


There is no need for Agents. Initially i tried to proceed through agents but was disappointed with their lengthy process and lack of knowledge. Most of the Information can be gathered from Aus immi website. I now feel that i not only saved the money but also gained experience dealing with the issues on my own.

I highly recommend avoiding Agents unless you have special case. You can get lot of help from this forum as well.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> There is no need for Agents. Initially i tried to proceed through agents but was disappointed with their lengthy process and lack of knowledge. Most of the Information can be gathered from Aus immi website. I now feel that i not only saved the money but also gained experience dealing with the issues on my own.
> 
> I highly recommend avoiding Agents unless you have special case. You can get lot of help from this forum as well.


yes.. dont use agent.. Unless you have loads of Money, u are very lazy to research or you case is little complicated or tricky...

Regards
RK


----------



## gautambangalore (Jan 23, 2013)

You can try Future in Australia in Hyderabad


----------



## chaitooprince (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks friends for your valuable suggestions in helping the immigrants. Can anyone suggest me on how to get a job offer and a work permit using that, prior to landing in australia. In the contemporary scenarios is it possible to take up this path? Also do we have any consultants or agents who can assist in this field?
Thanks for your time in reading this post.
Appreciate your help.
Thanks,
Chaitanya.


----------

